# Google blendet Werbung in Suchergebnissen ein ?



## gm70 (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo,


ich muss seit einigen Tagen feststellen das Google neuerdings Werbung in die Normalen Suchergebnisse einblendet. Also wenn ich z.B. meine Domain suche mit 
"link: www.domain.de" dann wird zwischendurch an 2, 3 stelle mal ebay eingeblenet mit der überschrift beginnend mit "link " also meinem suchbegriff. 
die werbung wird allerdings nur eingeblenet bei IE , wahrscheinlich über die Google Toolbar welche ich installiert habe.

Habt ihr das auch schon bemerkt ?


----------



## Kyrius (4. Februar 2005)

2 Fragen:

1) Was hat das genau mit HTML zu tun?

2) viel wichiger: Wieso verwendest du (I)nternet(E)rbrochenes!


----------



## cameeel (4. Februar 2005)

Bei mir kam mal keine Werbung... ..glaub sowieso net das Google es nötig hätte Werbung dort einzublenden!

  MfG
  Philipp Langer


----------



## Kyrius (4. Februar 2005)

Google.* ist kostenlos, im Gegensatz zu den nötigen Servern, Technikern und Bestechungen, die die Googlemacher zahlen müssen.

Dafür, dass wir kostenlos eine der besten (wenn nicht die beste...?) Suchmaschinen im Netz benutze dürfen, können wir doch wohl etwas Werbung, die sich sowas von im Rahmen hält, ertragen.


----------



## gm70 (4. Februar 2005)

cAm3eel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei mir kam mal keine Werbung... ..glaub sowieso net das Google es nötig hätte Werbung dort einzublenden!
> 
> MfG
> Philipp Langer


 

dann schau mal hier screenshot , wie gesagt ich hab die toolbar installiert.








lasst sich auch mit anderen Begriffen wiederholen auch wenn ich link: www.humax.de eingebe steht dann das :


Linke - Angebote zum Thema Linke Sie suchen Artikel aus dem Bereich Sport & Fanartikel? Nutzen Sie eBay, den weltweiten Online-Marktplatz. 3 . 2 . 1 . meins!
www.ebay.de/ - 92k


goggle schaltet ja schon genug werbung in form von adword  oder ?


----------



## ZeroEnna (4. Februar 2005)

Hehe, das Problem hatte ich auch mal, bzw. ich habe es immer noch.

Es liegt nicht an Google das du immer Werbung eingeblendet bekommst.
Es gibt ein spywareprogramm dass die Seiten die du gerade besuchst durchfostet und nach bestimmten Stichworten suchst. Danach baut es die Suchergebnisse in das PopUp ein wo dann die Werbung drinnen ist.
Oder hast du vielleicht die myWebSearch Toolbar auf deinem Rechner?
Es kann auch an der liegen, die verursacht ziemlich viel Werbung!


----------



## cameeel (4. Februar 2005)

Ich hab auch die Toolbar kommt trotzdem keine Werbung ..


----------



## SilentWarrior (4. Februar 2005)

Kyrius: Was für Bestechungen meinst du denn? 

Achja, eine Frage: Was bitteschön soll "+www.humax.com" bedeuten? http://www.humax.com (oder noch besser site:humax.com) genügt doch auch...


----------



## thecamillo (4. Februar 2005)

Kleiner Tip:

deinstallier den (I)ntelligenten(E)rgus und mach dir Firefox oder den netscape drauf! seit ich den IE verbannt habe gehe ich mit gutem Gewissen online!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## gm70 (7. Februar 2005)

Hi,


ja die Ursache habe ich gefunden : ist spy bzw. Adware :


es gibt eine Eintrag in der Reg mit *SearchRelevant *
und ein Verzeichnis bei Programme -* SearchRelevant dort gibt es die* 

SearchRelevant.dll und noch eine xml Datei .


die eingefügten suchergebnisse sehen dann so aus und verweisen auf 
'http://www.guazu.com/clicks.php 


```
<DIV><FONT face=Arial size=2><A 
onmouseover="window.status='http://www.ebay.de/'; return true;" 
onclick="location.href='http://www.guazu.com/clicks.php?p=Y2M9REUsc2VpPTMsYWk9NzAwMCxzaT0xLHNzPSIrd3d3L
mh1bWF4LmRlIix1PWh0dHA6Ly9yZDEyLmdhbGF4eXNlYXJja
C5jb20vanM/Y2xpY2tJZD1xN21LN1Zsb0Z2WiZhaWQ9MTE0Nix
wPTAuMDYscGk9MjEsZnA9MC4wMzYsaHJlZj1odHRwOi8vd3d3LmViYXkuZGU=#bvmreferer'; return false;" 
onmouseout="window.status=''; return true;" href="<A href="http://www.ebay.de/"><FONT">http://www.ebay.de/"><FONT 
color=#0000cc size=3>Humax - Angebote zum Thema Humax</FONT></A><FONT size=3> 
</FONT>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0>
<TBODY>
<TR>
	<TD class=j><FONT size=-1>Sie suchen Artikel zum Thema Humax? Nutzen Sie 
	 eBay, den weltweiten Online-Marktplatz. 3 . 2 . 1 . meins!<BR><FONT 
	 color=#008000>www.ebay.de/ - 
56k</FONT></FONT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></FONT></DIV></BODY></HTML>
```
 

dies sind die spammer 


Plutus International Inc. 
email: plutus_international@hotmail.com 
address: PO Box 1234 
city: St-Johns 
state: -- 
postal-code: Antigua 
country: AG 
admin-c: plutus_international@hotmail.com#1 
tech-c: plutus_international@hotmail.com#1 
billing-c: plutus_international@hotmail.com#1


----------

